# Garbage Disposal



## masplumber (Apr 10, 2012)

"09" Michigan code. Is there a circumstance where a garbage disposal is required by code?


----------



## north star (Apr 10, 2012)

*= = =*

masplumber,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!.......Which code are you referring to,

...Residential, ...Commercial,  ...Fire,  ...other?

*= = =*


----------



## ICE (Apr 10, 2012)

masplumber said:
			
		

> "09" Michigan code. Is there a circumstance where a garbage disposal is required by code?


Local health depts. might have requirements on commercial but the rest of the codes wouldn't require a disposal.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 10, 2012)

masplumber said:
			
		

> "09" Michigan code. Is there a circumstance where a garbage disposal is required by code?


In our jurisdiction, such requirements are subject to the adopted local ordinances, and are not found in a building code.  As ICE mentioned, the health dept may have some thoughts on it as well, if it poses a health risk.  We have revoked occupancy in conjunction with our local law enforcement, health department and child welfare agencies due to a lack of garbage disposal.


----------



## ICE (Apr 10, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> In our jurisdiction, such requirements are subject to the adopted local ordinances, and are not found in a building code.  As ICE mentioned, the health dept may have some thoughts on it as well, if it poses a health risk.  *We have revoked occupancy in conjunction with our local law enforcement, health department and child welfare agencies due to a lack of garbage disposal*.


I don't think the op is about taking out the trash.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 10, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> I don't think the op is about taking out the trash.


Thanks ICE.  yes, you are right.  I don't think much, but when I do...I clearly need to do it better.  *off to refill the old coffee cup*


----------



## conarb (Apr 10, 2012)

Here in Communist California there is a movement to ban garbage disposals, cities like San Francisco are putting small containers in one of the garbage recycling bins to force people to put food scraps into the small containers to go to a central composting facility.  There was a lot of opposition when they proposed a first offense $50 fine if people's composting container was empty, Green Police snooping into people's garbage.


----------



## beach (Apr 10, 2012)

You must mean Communist Northern California...... that doesn't happen in SoCal, we just steal your water and wine.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 11, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> Here in Communist California there is a movement to ban garbage disposals, cities like San Francisco are putting small containers in one of the garbage recycling bins to force people to put food scraps into the small containers to go to a central composting facility.  There was a lot of opposition when they proposed a first offense $50 fine if people's composting container was empty, Green Police snooping into people's garbage.


Yet another reason that California needs an earthquake!


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys are hard.... not everyone here is green.


----------



## ICE (Apr 11, 2012)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> You guys are hard.... not everyone here is green.


Nope, we are mostly tan.


----------



## pwood (Apr 11, 2012)

beach said:
			
		

> You must mean Communist Northern California...... that doesn't happen in SoCal, we just steal your water and wine.


and timber and cheese and sensimilla!


----------



## beach (Apr 12, 2012)

> and timber and cheese and sensimilla


Yeah, that too!


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

> You guys are hard.... not everyone here is green.


:butt



> Cal is Jacks weeping dystopia.


Individually I have met liked even loved Californians that said your government out there is bunk.


----------



## conarb (Apr 12, 2012)

David said:
			
		

> You guys are hard.... not everyone here is green.


I would hope not, did you see NASA scientists are exposing the anthropogenic global warming fraud? The fraud that underpins all this green bull**** and the energy and green codes, there is no reason for inspectors to become the "Green Police".


----------



## Mule (Apr 12, 2012)

This thread went from garbage disposal to disposal of garbage to communism to conservation to color to food to global warming to..................

Gotta love this forum!!!


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2012)

well Mule, I've always heard that the only constant in the universe is change ...... just wait, it'll change


----------



## Mule (Apr 12, 2012)

Just like the weather here in Texas. If you don't like the weather here in Texas...just wait a minute...it will change!


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 12, 2012)

Mule as you said gotta love this forum.... only place to gain knowledge, and be entertained at the same time.


----------



## conarb (Apr 12, 2012)

But if we outlaw garbage disposals and fine those who don't put their food scraps in a composting bin, who better to snoop through garbage cans and issue the citations than building inspectors? In San francisco the garbage me didn't want to do it.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder if 'masplumber' found this thread helpful?


----------



## beach (Apr 12, 2012)

Possibly...... until it veered off course, never to return!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Nah, let the Code Enforcement (trash/weeds) folks do it....... :devil


----------



## ICE (Apr 12, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> But if we outlaw garbage disposals and fine those who don't put their food scraps in a composting bin, who better to snoop through garbage cans and issue the citations than building inspectors? In San francisco the garbage me didn't want to do it.


Some days a garbage can would be a step up.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> This thread went from garbage disposal to disposal of garbage to communism to conservation to color to food to global warming to..................Gotta love this forum!!!


You gotta love it twice on the green bashing days


----------



## masplumber (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the interesting response guys. I think I'll require that the garbage disposal garbage be properly disposed of.


----------

